# Growth on my dog's nose....



## robaroot (Mar 8, 2008)

This bump, or cyst, or something, suddenly appeared on my dog's nose (snout) the other day. I've been watching it..it hasn't gotten bigger or smaller, and it doesn't bother her. But, of course, daddy is worried. I have NO money for a vet visit, so if anyone can shed some light, or tell me it's ok, not to worry, that would be great. Any advice is appreciated. Thanks. Oh, the pics aren't that good of course but it's the best I could do. If you need to see closer, I can try again.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

You really need to dredge some money up from somewhere. Do you have a friend you can borrow from? This isn't something that can be diagnosed over the internet or on a forum. Get your dog to the vet.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm sorry, but the internet is really not a good place to seek medical attention for your dog. We could offer you reassurance, but if we were wrong, how would that make you feel? The only advice we can offer, that would be satisfying to everyone, is to please take your dog to a vet. 

It could be nothing, or it could be something you can catch and treat now. 
Good luck!


----------

